# Cage Help!



## Mellow Yellow (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi guys,
For Christmas my parents said I can have a bird! :thumbup: They bought me a nice big cage, too! This is the cage:
Amazon.com: Super Pet Play n Learn Cage for Cockatiel: Pet Supplies
I don't know if the link works, feel free to copy and paste.
So, anyway I would like to get 1 budgie. My mom said I could put a budgie in it, but the wire spacing is very wide. :mad2: It's about 3/4 inch wide. Is it too large? My mom spent a lot of money on this bird all ready, so I can't buy A new one. Can I just watch the budgie or duct tape the bars or something? :confused1: I'm getting my birdie tommorow, so HELP. ASAP!
Thanks in advance!
- Mellow Yellow


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

3/4 inch bar spacing is too big. It is going to get it's head stuck


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

$49.95?...pity that, if you scroll down that page you will see the same one at $29.95

Hope you don't mind me saying but that particular cage is made to a budget and the bars are very springy...It would not be safe for a budgie....as HS says it could get it's head stuck.

Don't risk it!...get another with half inch bars.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Birds do not really do that well without a mate. If you do get a bird then i suggest getting a pair. 

The only birds do not do well together are canaries. I suggest getting a new cage and a canary. A cock bird sings beautifully are very pretty to look at, and a low mainatance and are happy living alone.

A budgie will appreciate a mate and require alot of one on one to tame them up to even get them out of the cage without a nasty nip. 

And the bigger the space inside the cage the better. Budgies can climb yes but they have wings to FLY!

I would suggest minimum of 2ft for any bird. 3ft is perfect for a canary. Wire cages are better as they can cling to the bars. Do not get tall bird cages either but long ones instead. Birds prefer them


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Diana Budgerigar Cage: Great Deals on Parakeet Cages at Zooplus

This cage is very good for canarys or budgies.

If this style is not too your taste then please search the site for others. But this is about the size you will need i think


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Dec 28, 2012)

I am going to get a smaller cage with 1/2 inch or less bars. 
Thanks guys! :thumbup:
Anyway, in reply to Howldaloom, 
I would LOVE to get 2 budgies, or a canary! And yes, I am aware birds are better in pairs. But, my mom said only one bird, and canards around me are too pricey!:scared:I'm only getting one to start with, but I might get another later on.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd say all of those cages are waaaay too small really - I know folk do keep birds in them which is for convenience not the benefit of the birds, the one Howladoom suggested may suit a canary at a push but it's too small for anything larger - they need space to fly well in not just be able to hop from one side to another - they are birds and need to fly!!
I'd also say getting one bird is not ideal unless a male canary as already suggested - maybe wait a bit longer to persuade your mum you need 2 as they get stressed if on their own - better to wait for the birds sake than rush in and get one now just because you want one now - a miserable stressed bird won't live long and will be more prone to getting sick so could cost lots in vet bills later on - put that to your Mum.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Dec 28, 2012)

That's my new cage! 
Sorry for the blurriness! :mad2:








And here's my budgie!  We don't know its' gender,it's a baby, and I'M NOT GETTING IT DNA TESTED, so don't ask.  He/she doesn't have a name yet.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Dec 28, 2012)

I named her! Yes, her. She's a girl!:001_wub:
Her name is...

Pixel!
:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:
Pixie for short!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Give her lots of attention. Some greens and apple a couple of times a week.
Be wary of those bars on the base of the cage...they're not good for the birds feet.Better covered in newspaper that you change daily.

And get some perches in there....best if you can get natural branches out the garden...Apple/Ash/Sycamore or similar....varying thicknesses are good for the birds feet.Sorry I'm on about feet again...but it's important for a bird.

Like the name...

PS...I'd put a cloth over the cage at night to give her a feeling of security...


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, poohdog.
IDK if you can see in my blurry picture, but she does have 2 wooden perches and a sand one.  I'll give her the newspaper as soon as we get it! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

That's a very small cage, maybe save up and get a bigger one so she can fly to some extent.
Agree with poohdog - ditch the round wooden perches and get some fruit wood ones or some other safe wood that she can sit on and strip the bark off that are different thicknesses, change every week. And I agree with poohdog on the bars on the floor - they were the first thing to go when I got my rescue cockatoo who came with a cage, which I've now ditched and bought her an aviary. 
Also look into her diet - get a really good quality seed mix with a good variety as well as fruit and veg, and despitre their size budgies do like toys and will play with things - I change the toys for my lot every couple of days to give them some variety and stop them getting bored - the kinds that encourage them to forage that you hide food in are great - introduce gradually though to start with as some can be scared of new objects.
Great name though and she's very pretty!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for your opinions, guys.
But, I think Pixel is good for now.
I don't think she needs a bigger cage.
She will get plenty of exercise everyday.:arf:
So, don't worry.:


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Dec 28, 2012)

Pixel looks a lot better today! :thumbup:
And, yes, she has gotten up from the floor since yesterday. I just startled her with my camera and she hopped off her perch.








I'm starting a new thread if you'd like check on Pixie! 
It's called: Pixel's Thread!
Here's the link: http://www.petforums.co.uk/bird-chat/283267-pixels-thread.html#post1062566698


----------

